# Recommendations for an aged newbie in Vero Beach, FL?



## firemediceric (Mar 22, 2010)

For various reasons, I would like to become involved with martial arts that I feel would have practical real world application and that would make the most of my training opportunities.

From the reading I have done here and elsewhere, I was really thinking I wanted to pursue Krav Maga.  Unfortunately, I cannot locate any instruction in my immediate area.  In addition to my location, my schedule works against me making it difficult to attend classes with the regularity I would like.

If anyone happens to read this who can recommend particular training in the Vero Beach, FL area, your suggestions would be welcomed.  I am only interested in training that I am convinced has practical application, allowing me the most useful skill and knowledge in the limited time I have available.  Something that has me learning things quickly and that can work with my erratic schedule.  I know, it may be a pipe dream.

Thank you


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 22, 2010)

You might check in the fire department...  I'm not exactly sure where he is, but a friend of mine is teaching Bando down there, and he's a medic & Navy Reserve corpsman.  I think he may be very close to you...


----------



## firemediceric (Mar 23, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> You might check in the fire department... I'm not exactly sure where he is, but a friend of mine is teaching Bando down there, and he's a medic & Navy Reserve corpsman. I think he may be very close to you...


 
Thanks.  You have a PM with my contact info so your friend can get in contact with me.

I guess I'll spend a little time now reading about Bando.  What appealed to me about Krav Maga was that it seemed all of the training was result oriented, designed to make the student effective quickly without a great amount of time doing katas, forms, and other exercises that may have limited application in a real confrontation.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 25, 2010)

Try looking at the other martial arts around your neighborhood.

Go with an open mind.

Talk with the instructors.

You might be pleasantly surprised.


----------

